# bachforelle



## anglerfreund1995 (28. Juni 2009)

Was braucht die Bachforelle imn Gewesser???
Brauche dise frage für meine prüfung#c
L.G Anglerfreund


----------



## King_Of_Aal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: bachforelle*

Viel Sauerstoff!!!!


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: bachforelle*

Wasser und Nahrung#6


----------



## sadako (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: bachforelle*

Kühle nährstoffarme und zugleich sauerstoffreiche Fließgewässer mit kiesigem Fundament und reichlich Strömung


----------



## Allerangler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: bachforelle*



sadako schrieb:


> Kühle nährstoffarme und zugleich sauerstoffreiche Fließgewässer mit kiesigem Fundament und reichlich Strömung


 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen #6


----------

